# Schmidt Edelux Lumens?



## tourist (Oct 13, 2009)

So this isn't totally a DIY question, but I'm wondering if anyone knows the lumen output of a Schmidt Edelux. This seemed like a question the DIY forum might be better able to answer.

I found a reference that claims it is 100 lm/watt (http://www.veloweb.ca/randopages/randolights.html) and it is stamped as being 2.4 watts. If this is true it would be 240 lumens when seems basically reasonable.

I'm wondering about this because my Edelux blows my Cygolite Milion 200 out of the water in terms of useful light. At the same time they seem to be not that different in terms of total brightness, it's just that the Schmidt's beam is so much better focused for road riding.

Just in terms of subjective observation the useful light is so different so I'm trying to figure out if it's an issue of lumens, beam pattern or both. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not familiar with those lights, but 240 lumens from a single LED is easily possible....the latest LEDs are putting out over 100 more than that. That's actually quite dim compared to what people at this forum have been building the last year or 2....multiply that by 10 :eekster: 

And you are right....how the light is focused makes a big difference.

JZ


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

How's your German?

Nice beams on wall with Lux readings. NOT your circular beam!

http://www.nabendynamo.de/produkte/Edelux.html

Scroll down and 3W LED at >100 lumens per watt. Maybe earlier ones were at lower amps or they changed LED.

BTW not easy to duplicate. Chasing the DIY road beam in another forum:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=214561

Also if the Cygolite is 200 and the Edelux is 240, the 20% brightness would be very hard to tell with the same optics, so it is the beam.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

BrianMc said:


> How's your German?


Excellent.

I'd guess you double the useful light with a proper beam shape.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

znomit said:


> Excellent


.

Vere's da fuun in dat?  Nice. I forgot about that.



znomit said:


> I'd guess you double the useful light with a proper beam shape.


I suspect more than double. First there is the half of the beam that doesn't go above the horizon and is "Lost in Space", or nearly half. Then there is the projection into a narrow hot spot just below the horizon with a weakening of the beam up close so you don't have an iris contracting hot spot up close. Then depending on the optics you are comparing to, possible excess light off to the sides, sent down the middle, instead. Yah, das ist gut!

Take a look at how bright the E6 halogen lights are on the Peter White site, and they are NOT powerful headlights. Pathetic by current standards, but amazing performance using every last lumen to generate lux.


----------



## whs (Jun 25, 2007)

*Measured output of the Edelux*



tourist said:


> So this isn't totally a DIY question, but I'm wondering if anyone knows the lumen output of a Schmidt Edelux. This seemed like a question the DIY forum might be better able to answer.
> 
> I found a reference that claims it is 100 lm/watt (http://www.veloweb.ca/randopages/randolights.html) and it is stamped as being 2.4 watts. If this is true it would be 240 lumens when seems basically reasonable.
> 
> ...


The Edelux is not 2.4 Watt. It uses a current doubler and will probably drive the LED at about 1.2 A (IIRC that's what the current at least got to in an IQ Fly), so 3.5 Watt or more.

The measured output (i.e. what actually leaves the lamp, after reflector and glass lens losses), is about 180 lumen...

See:

http://www.nabendynamo.de/service/pdf/Illuminaten-Lumen2009.pdf

Circular beams don't lose half the light in the air btw., depending on aim and angle of the beam, about 0.60x to 0.70x of the total light will get onto the road.

Btw., there might be competion for the Edelux coming in a dynamo version of the Philips LED bike light. I tried to get confirmation from Philips that a dynamo version is indeed coming as I read in a magazine, but I haven't had a response yet. The Philips light uses 2 LEDs and the beam looks even better (from pictures of the battery version I mean).


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

whs said:


> Circular beams don't lose half the light in the air btw., depending on aim and angle of the beam, about 0.60x to 0.70x of the total light will get onto the road.


True. Only 50% loss when the round beam is aimed at the horizon. Light that hits reflective objects beyond the visible patch is of use for some distance, but not forever. The light that hits the ground out in front of the visble patch is of rapidly diminishing help. So we are in the a bit above 2 x brightness for the lit area when the off to the sides parts of the beam are thrown in, more, the wider the round beam is.



whs said:


> Btw., there might be competion for the Edelux coming in a dynamo version of the Philips LED bike light. I tried to get confirmation from Philips that a dynamo version is indeed coming as I read in a magazine, but I haven't had a response yet. The Philips light uses 2 LEDs and the beam looks even better (from pictures of the battery version I mean).


This light?
http://www.bikecorner24.de/philips-led-bike-light-silber-mit-stvzozulassung-p-1089.html

With this beam?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=446252

Apparently using two Rebels. XP-G mods, anyone?


----------



## tourist (Oct 13, 2009)

Jim Z in VT said:


> I'm not familiar with those lights, but 240 lumens from a single LED is easily possible....the latest LEDs are putting out over 100 more than that. That's actually quite dim compared to what people at this forum have been building the last year or 2....multiply that by 10 :eekster:
> 
> And you are right....how the light is focused makes a big difference.
> 
> JZ


It isn't a ton of light compared to that battery systems, but it's plenty for road riding and I love the infinite run time of dynamo power. All the same, it would be pretty sweet to be able to put out even more light from a dynamo.


----------



## tourist (Oct 13, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> .
> 
> Take a look at how bright the E6 halogen lights are on the Peter White site, and they are NOT powerful headlights. Pathetic by current standards, but amazing performance using every last lumen to generate lux.


I had a pair of E6's for a while and was always absolutely amazed at how well I could see with them. The absolute amount of light is fairly small but they do make the most of it.


----------



## whs (Jun 25, 2007)

*Edelux vs. Magicshine*



BrianMc said:


> True. Only 50% loss when the round beam is aimed at the horizon. Light that hits reflective objects beyond the visible patch is of use for some distance, but not forever. The light that hits the ground out in front of the visble patch is of rapidly diminishing help. So we are in the a bit above 2 x brightness for the lit area when the off to the sides parts of the beam are thrown in, more, the wider the round beam is.
> 
> This light?
> http://www.bikecorner24.de/philips-led-bike-light-silber-mit-stvzozulassung-p-1089.html


Yes.



> With this beam?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=446252


Yes.



> Apparently using two Rebels. XP-G mods, anyone?


Well, that probably won't work. The problem with reflectors is that they're specifically made for a certain LED type. Mods with a B&M reflector (as used in the Fly, Cyo, Edelux) with XP-G or MC-E aren't particularly impressive because of this.

Btw, I had no response Philips (germany) and useless responses from the dutch section as to whether a dyno version is indeed coming (which I read about in a bike mag). I've had some information on the beam quality from someone working in this field, and he says it's not as good as the Edelux's beam, in particular not as homogeneous which means it may give more light but all in all may not be as good despite this. I will test the Philips light myself in August.

Btw2: I have made a comparison between the Edelux and Magicshine for on-road use, with tests on how annoying the Magicshine is, how useful the circular beam is compared to a homogeneous illumination that the Edelux gives, and more. Have a look here:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~swhs/fiets/tests/verlichting/index_en.html#Accu-lamp-P7


----------



## hoffsta (Aug 17, 2010)

The Edelux is impressive and it seems the beam pattern is what's causing it. I'm looking to build a sweet commuting light and am wondering if any nice optics like this are available to the DIYers? It seems like everything I see is oriented at round spots. Where are the optics that concentrate the beam in a more "useful for road" pattern?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

hoffsta said:


> The Edelux is impressive and ... I'm looking to build a sweet commuting light ...any nice optics like this are available to the DIYers?


Short answer: No.

MUCH longer discussion here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=214561

A new (Not available in NA) self contained battery light here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=287452

Early report from an ongoing experiemnt here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=602133

You asked. Hope it helps.

Brian.


----------

